# Nemesis weatherstation - Casella



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2013 às 20:51)

Boas,

Por acaso alguém tem algum tipo de informação sobre estas estações?

Digamos que me foi "parar" uma às mãos, é composta por:
- Anemómetro
- Cata-vento
- Piranómetro
- Radiação solar (acho eu)
- Temperatura e humidade com radiation shield
- Pressão atmosférica
- Quadro eléctrico para ligação de todos os sensores à "placa-mãe"
- Interface de ligação do quadro ao pc

O pluviómetro ainda não foi ter comigo...

Como não tinha ouvido falar destas estações, queria saber se alguém tem boas referências da mesma. O material dos sensores parece-me, à primeira vista, tudo profissional...


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2013 às 21:10)

Pelo preço das estações...

http://www.jjstech.com/187115d.html


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

Lousano disse:


> Pelo preço das estações...
> 
> http://www.jjstech.com/187115d.html



 Bolas! Ainda não tinha apanhado o preço...
Vou ter que "tratá-la" muito bem....


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

Não estou é a conseguir apanhar o modelo exacto da estação em nenhum dos sites... deve ser um dos modelos descontinuados... amanhã coloco aqui umas fotos, a ver se alguém me sabe dizer mais alguma coisa...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Hoje estive a ver bem o que a estação traz.
E entretanto o pluviómetro também já apareceu, vem com um datalogger incluído.

Ficam aqui umas fotos para comentarem. Já agora, piranómetro e solímetro, medem a mesma coisa, ou seja, a radiação solar? Ou há diferenças entre os dois?

Os sensores:





O piranómetro é o que está mesmo ao meio da mesa.






A unidade de dados:





O interface para o PC:





O que acham? Parece-me bom material!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

Pelos vistos há representantes como mostra no sítio da "Casella":






Fonte: link

De facto aquilo que tens em mão parece material de topo. Penso que seja material utilizado mais especificamente para a monitorização ambiental.
Agora se de facto o material está em bom estado, tens de verificar quanto a eventual software de suporte.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2013 às 08:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pelos vistos há representantes como mostra no sítio da "Casella":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, já estou em contacto com um dos fornecedores.
O material está todo novo. À excepção do pluviómetro, que foi o único que teve utilização, os restantes sensores ainda estavam embalados.
Agora estou a ver em termos de software o que falta, para depois começar a equacionar a sua colocação...mas sobre essse projecto, falarei depois...


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2013 às 10:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Ficam aqui umas fotos para comentarem. Já agora, piranómetro e solímetro, medem a mesma coisa, ou seja, a radiação solar? Ou há diferenças entre os dois?



Boas!

Parece de facto ser uma boa estação 

Mas fiquei intrigado com esta tua questão? O piranómetro (que  se vê ao centro), não me parece ter o aspecto convencional que costumo ver nestes instrumentos. Mas obviamente que vamos acreditar que é mesmo isso  . Se o é estamos a  falar da medição da radiação total (directa mais difusa). Assim sendo e como nunca ouvi falar no termo "solímetro" fico mesmo curioso. Não tens nenhuma imagem do instrumento em separado? É que no campo das hipóteses e admitindo que não terá as mesmas funções do piranómetro então poderemos estar a falar de um heliógrafo (duração de luz solar) ou Pireliómetro (medição da radiação solar directa).


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2013 às 10:25)

vitamos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Parece de facto ser uma boa estação
> 
> Mas fiquei intrigado com esta tua questão? O piranómetro (que  se vê ao centro), não me parece ter o aspecto convencional que costumo ver nestes instrumentos. Mas obviamente que vamos acreditar que é mesmo isso  . Se o é estamos a  falar da medição da radiação total (directa mais difusa). Assim sendo e como nunca ouvi falar no termo "solímetro" fico mesmo curioso. Não tens nenhuma imagem do instrumento em separado? É que no campo das hipóteses e admitindo que não terá as mesmas funções do piranómetro então poderemos estar a falar de um heliógrafo (duração de luz solar) ou Pireliómetro (medição da radiação solar directa).



Ficam aqui as fotos em separado dos dois sensores:





O papel que acompanha este sensor (um Certificado de calibração), chama-lhe "Starpyranometer short wave range), com unidades em W/m2





Este é o outro sensor, descrito como "Solarimeter" numa outra folha com os nomes dos sensores, com unidades em µV/W/m2


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2013 às 12:09)

Tenho ideia de que o solímetro/solarimeter é utilizado para medir não só radiação directa, como também a difusa, conjugando ambas. Repare-se que a unidade de medida inclui o Volt, ou seja, para além de dar informação sobre a quantidade efectiva de energia transmitida, por segundo (Watt), informa também sobre a parcela de energia transportada por cada Coulomb (ou carga de 1 Coulomb, já que 1 Volt = 1 J/C), nesse Watt. Isto é particularmente importante para estudos relativos à instalação de painéis fotovoltaicos, por exemplo.


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2013 às 13:24)

Obrigado pelas fotos. A explicação do Gilmet tendo em conta as unidades de medida parece-me ser a correcta


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2013 às 09:55)

Gostaria de deixar uma questão aos "experts" de electrónica aqui do fórum e relacionada com o pluviómetro desta estação. Dada a contenção de custos, estou a tentar resolver a questão sem recorrer ao fornecedor.

O pluviómetro em causa tem um datalogger incorporado, sendo que a descarga dos dados para o pc é feita através da ligação de uma ficha redonda e com 5 pinos na parte do pluviómetro e uma ficha RS232 no computador. Este pluviómetro não é o que devia ter vindo com a estação, pois o da estação não teria datalogger e iria ligar (como os restantes sensores) ao Data Aquisition Unit (http://i.imgur.com/E6FKjg6.jpg).

Abrindo o pluviómetro, vê-se que da báscula de medição saem 2 fios brancos que se vão ligar à placa de circuito integrado do datalogger, da qual saem depois 5 fios coloridos que se vão ligar à dita ficha redonda. Cada vez que movimento a báscula para um e outro lado, acende uma luzinha vermelha no circuito integrado. O que pretendia saber é se existe possibilidade de fazer um "bypass" ao datalogger e ligar directamente o pluviómetro ao Data Aquisition Unit. A ligação a esta unidade é feita a uma ficha para o "Canal 1 - dedicado ao pluviómetro", onde se podem ligar três cabos (à semelhança dos outros sensores, embora um ou outro só ligam 1 cabo a essa ficha), com a indicação "+", "0" e "S" na ficha. 

Pelo que percebi, é este Data Aquisition Unit que faz a leitura dos sinais eléctricos provenientes da cada sensor e, como da báscula do pluviómetro saem 2 cabos, que supostamente enviam o sinal eléctrico de cada vez que a báscula é accionada, queria saber se se podem ligar esses cabos ao Data Aquisition Unit? O que acham os nossos experts em electrónica aqui do fórum?


----------



## fablept (7 Mai 2013 às 14:15)

Mede primeiro com um multímetro o que sai dos dois fios brancos do pluviómetro (mexes com a báscula, deve criar algum tipo de voltagem, penso eu), depois procura informação (ou pergunta a alguem) qual o output do pluviometro original da estação.


----------



## Werk_AG (7 Mai 2013 às 19:18)

Não estou a responder como "expert" em electronica que não sou, só a tentar ajudar...
Na imagem do Data Aquisition Unit, parece existir dois portos de COM, será que o pluviometro não liga a um destes? Ou são ambos de output?


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2013 às 21:15)

Werk_AG disse:


> Não estou a responder como "expert" em electronica que não sou, só a tentar ajudar...
> Na imagem do Data Aquisition Unit, parece existir dois portos de COM, será que o pluviometro não liga a um destes? Ou são ambos de output?



São ambos de output...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2013 às 21:18)

fablept disse:


> Mede primeiro com um multímetro o que sai dos dois fios brancos do pluviómetro (mexes com a báscula, deve criar algum tipo de voltagem, penso eu), depois procura informação (ou pergunta a alguem) qual o output do pluviometro original da estação.



Se medi bem, dos fios do pluviómetro apareciam-me valores entre os 0,4 e 0,7 (coloca-se o a ponta vermelha nos terminais e a ponta preta na Terra?). O output do pluviómetro é entre 0 e 5V.


----------



## fablept (9 Mai 2013 às 14:40)

Boas.

Liga um dos fios brancos da báscula a um terminal do multímetro e o segundo fio branco ao outro terminal. Mexe a báscula e verifica se há mudanças na voltagem.

Isto é apenas um palpite, se gerar um pequena voltagem quando se mexe na báscula, então o ADC/microcontrolador do datalogger vai interpretar esse valor. Mas tb pode interessar saber se de alguma forma o datalogger alimenta alguma coisa na báscula.


----------

